# running missed cron jobs

## clattuc

Any tips on missed cron jobs?

I've looked at the different crons available through portage, and fcron seems to have functionality like that built-in. However, configuration is, ehm, non-intuitive, and I prefer the clean, simple, no-nonsense approach of dcron.

How do you guys deal with missed cron jobs? (Like rotating logs, indexing, etc)

----------

## Pablo

Have you checked out at?  

Take a look at atd ... I think you'll find this fits the bill.

----------

## chadh

Actually, I was a little scared by that fcron documentation, but it actually seems to have "just worked"  I installed it and ran fcrontab /etc/crontab, and it is doing a pretty good job of catching up on missed jobs when I restart.  I suggest just trying it and seeing if it does what you want.

----------

